# Peach Orchard is in - Blackberry Questions



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

We got the last of 254 peach trees in the ground this past Saturday, so now we are ordering some blackberry plants. Here's what I have to choose from:

Apache
Arapaho
Navaho
Ouichita

All are thornless, buying one year old plants. They will be planted on a 350' prepped and irrigated row with good drainage.

Are those good choices??

Thanks!
JimG


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

If I can find the notes from the Urban Harvest sale a few weeks ago, I think they said Kiowa was best for our area, but it also discussed other varieties.

I'll look when I get home and post again.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Give these people a call. I don't know what variety they plant but they are delicious!

http://blackberriesofhouston.com/


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Thanks! I'll give them a shout. We are only putting in 90 blackberry plants at first..

Oh and I am putting 65 more Early Amber Peach treess, just couldn't help myself after I found I had room for more!


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> If I can find the notes from the Urban Harvest sale a few weeks ago, I think they said Kiowa was best for our area, but it also discussed other varieties.
> 
> I'll look when I get home and post again.


You are right. They recommend Kiowa. Here is the link.

http://urbanharvest.org/advice/fruitgardening/fruitvarieties/blackberries.html


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Thanks! I'll look at those. We will want several varieties, to spread the harvest time a bit...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Tate said:


> You are right. They recommend Kiowa. Here is the link.
> 
> http://urbanharvest.org/advice/fruitgardening/fruitvarieties/blackberries.html


there was a handout at the sale that had additional information in excess of what is on their website.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Thanks! I know Hillmans has a bunch of different varieties, I might give them a call...


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> there was a handout at the sale that had additional information in excess of what is on their website.


I am sure you are right about that. I remember seeing multiple varieties at the sale last year.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Dang, 254 is a lot of peach trees. Did you plant in the Dickinson area? Reason I asked is because when I lived in Clear Lake, I had a lot of trouble with peach trees cause they just didn't get enough chilling time. Hope you have good luck with them. 

Kiowa is the ticket in blackberries, IMO. If we have another dry summer, they will need lots of timely water, of course.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Thanks! All of my peach varieties are a low chill hour trees. Early Amber, Earligrande, TexKing, FloridaKing and Rio Grande. 

I will get some Kiawas. And probably some other ones too. I want differnt ones so they will come due at different times. When its all said and done, I will have 300-400 blackberry plants.

I am on Humble Camp Road...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Tupi is the other variety of blackberry recommended by Urban Harvest:

Tupi - Low chill blackberry from Brazil that is grown in Mexico and Guatemaula. Large, sweet berries are uniform in color and size with a nice sugar-acid balance. Vine is thorny and sturdy. 200 chill hours.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

I've had Kiowa and Apache for going on 5 years. Kiowa produce a BUTT load more than the apache. Bigger berries too. I haven't noticed much flavor difference since when we pick them they all go into the same container. 

But.......come pruning time the apache are much easier. Kiowa leave me bloody


-Nick


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Orchard update: Trees are doing great! 

Quachita blackberries seem to like our soil the best, so probably will order more of those...here are some pics of the orchard...


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Labor of love right there... well done Jim!!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome orchard. You will enjoy that for many many years.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Looking great!!. Going to make a fine orchard.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Thanks guys! It's been a lot of work, but fun! We installed the irrigation over the last couple of weeks. My back still feels that!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> If I can find the notes from the Urban Harvest sale a few weeks ago, I think they said Kiowa was best for our area, but it also discussed other varieties.
> 
> I'll look when I get home and post again.


I know Kiowa is recommended, as are a couple of the ones you listed.

I believe Kiowa are thorned though.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Thanks Fangard! I think I am sticking with thornless, most likely Oachita...


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------

